# Eggs, eggs, eggs...



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

...eggs, eggs, eggs!

The barometric pressure must be right. When I did my normal "egg check" tonight, I found six fresh clutches. Since there were two types of terribilis and a batch of SI's in there, that would make it around 75+ eggs laid today!

My first thought........I'm going to need to buy a few more grow-out bins!

I know, terrible problem to have.........

Deb


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

A "problem" everyone on here wishes they had


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day in the frogroom good luck with all the new little guys


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish I had that problem every day well atleast every week


----------

